# Englander 25-PDV  5 yo Merkle Korff Ind Top Auger Motor quits after long warm up



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello

The 1st problem was the top auger quit after a couple hours.
Well after getting the knit line ground down on the top auger it turns freely now and runs longer.
See > Englander 25-PDV - Drop Chute Jam
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-25-pdv-drop-chute-jam.85348/

Now the top Auger runs about a day and then stops. The bottom auger is starved of pellets and then the fire goes out.
I wiggled the top auger, it did not feel stuck this time. After touch it and moving it the auger started up again. The same thing happened when testing with the line cord. So now it is an electrical connection.

Then I was refered to the thread on Merkle Korff and Gleason - Avery brand comparison.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-auger-motor-failure-and-replacement.30454/

It also pointed out that the older MK motors were crimped and not soldered.
See my pics which show the wire (See yellow arrow) from the transform being pinched under the tab to hold it in place.

I know from working with Hewlitt-Packard once in their Medical Products division that in order to make a good quality device, there must be a good phsical connection and a good electrical connection!
Electrical Connections are points where many failures occur. An auger wire connection being exposed to vibration and expansion and contraction from heat is a very vulnerable connection!

So since the motor itself seems good, I will clean and solder these connections and try running the stove again!


----------



## WoodPorn (Mar 29, 2012)

As an electrician, I say solder it!
Not that theres much of a load on those connections, but that will be the first place to heat up and fail


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello

Yes Sir! I heated the wire and the metal then applied the solder so it would bond them!

Also the the female spade connector was Loosey Goosey!
See pic below

So I squeezed it down and made her tight!
The stove is really cranking out pellets now!


Now, It looks like I need to work on the ignitor circuit!
See
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...2-startup-failure-pellets-not-igniting.85409/


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well

Now there are no catches on the auger Knit line and no more bad connections!

However, the auger motor now skips a beat and does not turn when it gets the signal from the control board!

Then the bottom auger is slowly starved of pellets until the fire goes out!

Going to switch top with bottom auger now!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't forget the vacuum line to the door among other things.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Don't forget the vacuum line to the door among other things.


 
Thanks Smokey

I checked that today. I opened the door while the stove was running and got an E2 error!


----------



## imacman (Mar 29, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Well
> 
> Now there are no catches on the auger Knit line and no more bad connections!
> 
> ...


Sounds like possibly a stripped gear in the case.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

imacman said:


> Sounds like possibly a stripped gear in the case.


 
Could be
I just switched the top and bottom gearmotors to see what will happen!

That Top Auger Motor seems to start off real good but then it just runs out of steam!!

So I may go for these. They are sealed and got great reviews on Amazon.com

Another good place for only $59.95
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fireplace.htm

For Englander stoves just flip the transformer for CCW rotation.

Rotation: CW facing shaft
Torque: 100 inch pounds
Continuous Duty
Shaft: 3/8" x 1" (no hole in shaft)
mfgr: Fasco / Von Weise
6 bolt holes: 8-32
Motor DIM: 2.75" x 4 5/8"
Bolt holes:
2 3/8" X 2 3/8" (top 4)
1 15/16" (bottom)

*Cross Reference:* 
4515U1-063 (1 RPM)
Whitfield Quest, 93-0194
12046300 (1 RPM) 
ECM-6, V07524ACD9, Traditions & Profile series stoves, Avalon, Austroflamm Breckwell, Merkle-Korff, National steel Crafters, Lennox Hearth 6216, Earth stove, Envirofire, Lopi, Pellet Master R7-RGM451, V08038AA09, 6216, CAR003, 6807
Fasco V003, Rotom R7-RGM451
*NON REVERSIBLE*

Pellet Stove Auger Gear Motor
1.0 RPM, 120 Volts, 60hz, .51 amps PV003 $59.95


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello

Well I swapped the Top and Bottom Augers and it is running on 5 -5 for now. We will see for how long!

Wow are these old Merkle Koriff Ind auger motors NOISEY!

Sounds like a rickety old ChoCho going down a rickety old track!
or
The sound of the old 35 mm film projectors in the projection booth of a movie theatre!

I just made a youtube video of it.

Please have a look and listen!

Englander 25-PDV Wood Pellet Stove with older noisy Merkle Korff Ind Auger Motors


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 29, 2012)

for starters , you should have a floor protector under that unit on a hardwood floor(nuff said on that). hard to pick out auger noise over the room fan. you  might shoot another one and temporarily turn room fan to 0 so we can hear just the motors then boost the room fan up to recool the unit


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 29, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> for starters , you should have a floor protector under that unit on a hardwood floor(nuff said on that). hard to pick out auger noise over the room fan. you might shoot another one and temporarily turn room fan to 0 so we can hear just the motors then boost the room fan up to recool the unit


 
Hi Mike

I Just made another video during startup with no room blower!

Now you can hear the noise and see the auger motors!


----------



## imacman (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW....what a racket!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 30, 2012)

imacman said:


> WOW....what a racket


 
Yes, if I watch some of my old 8mm movies I cannot hear the projector! !!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 30, 2012)

Well get yourself a couple of GA continuous duty ones and take care of the whiners.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds like a dry gearbox and some missing teeth on at least one gear, time for a new motor , the windings look like they have been cooked a bit as well


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 31, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well get yourself a couple of GA continuous duty ones and take care of the whiners.


 
Hi Smokey

  I talked to the woman at GA and she said they would not reverse the motors from CW to CCW looking from the front of the shaft. I asked her if they were mechanically reversible and she said she does not know anything about that. So I said cancel the order if you cannot help me.

  Then I called Electronic Motor Warehouse for the FASCO sealed bearings continuous duty motors that Amazon sells. They ship from EMW so that is why I called them. The reviews on Amazon were very very good. The guy was very helpful and told me that they ran out of the FASCO mechanically reversible motors for $59.95 but had the Wise gearbox motor that was not mechanically reversible. He said they may be getting more of the FASCOs next season. So I said thanks and goodbye!

  Then I called CSH Incorporated. They were extremly helpful. They did have in stock the FASCO continuous duty mechanically reversible gearbox motors for $59.95 and they would be happy to reverse them for me before shipping so they would both run CCW looking from the shaft end! He also stated that with the UPS ground shipping, I would have them April 4th since I ordered them on March 30. That is 5 days including Sunday. That was only about $13.00.

So even though the clunky old motors are still running fine right now, this will eliminate that old time film projection clicking noise! Since I ground down that knit line on the auger they will not wear out prematurely either! !!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 31, 2012)

Don, there are tons of posts on here about reversing the rotation direction of C-frame motors.

The fellow who wrote a lot of the information in the stickies at the top of this forum even provided an animated gif of the entire process.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Don, there are tons of posts on here about reversing the rotation direction of C-frame motors.
> 
> The fellow who wrote a lot of the information in the stickies at the top of this forum even provided an animated gif of the entire process.


Only takes a minute. Just flip it. BTDT


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's the link the the forum post for flipping the motor stack and other good info about the gear motor. .

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...1-need-to-reverse-rotation.47549/#post-595579


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 31, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> Here's the link the the forum post for flipping the motor stack and other good info about the gear motor. .
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...1-need-to-reverse-rotation.47549/#post-595579


 
Dang, I was trying to get Don to use the search function.   Them engineers are a stubborn lot and really need prodding to use new fangled thingies like a search function.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 31, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Dang, I was trying to get Don to use the search function. Them engineers are a stubborn lot and really need prodding to use new fangled thingies like a search function.


 
Hi Smokey
Yes, I do use the search function and it is very helpful.

My point is that there are some gearbox motors that are NOT mechanically reversible. Maybe they have rivets instead of screws, I am not sure. However I do need a guarantee from these vendors that either they will reverse them or I can do it myself. Time is money so I do not want the wrong part shipped out to me!


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello


Here is an interesting article on
Maxi-Torque VS. Merkle-Korff. Which Auger Motor is the Best For Englander Pellet Stoves?
*http://www.pelletstovepro.com/2011/...otor-is-the-best-for-englander-pellet-stoves/*

The article does not say, if the auger was turning freely in that guy's stove if the Maxi-Torque motor works better.
http://www.pelletstoveparts.biz/mm5...PSP&Product_Code=PP7000&Category_Code=REGENCY

Also this article fails to mention that the newer MK motors are better and quieter than their older noisy motors that I have.
Maybe they now use sealed bearings and not the *sintered bronze bushings?*

Finally there are other manufacturers like FASCO that make very similar gearbox motors for alot less.

Here is the new Dayton from Grainger
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-AC-Gearmotor-12W364?Pid=search

Here is a gearbox motor from Multi Products
http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/10184
PV003 1 RPM MultiProducts auger motor same as V003, HM-RGM451
[PV003] $59.95








Click to enlarge
PV003 Auger motor by Multi Products of Wisconsin USA

115 Volts
SP/Open
.5 Amp
1 RPM
Continuous duty, Impedance Protected
CCW rotation, viewing from rear
3 in. body
Skeleton frame
1 in. x 3/8 in. shaft
*PLEASE BE SURE OF YOUR ROTATION * Rotation determined looking opposite auger drive shaft end, auger pointing away from you. NOTE for customers who ask...., it is possible to be mechanically reversed.
*Please indicate the required rotation upon order.* Looking opposite end (from the rear of the "gearbox") tell us Clockwise or Counter Clockwise.
*Cross Reference:* 4515U1-063, Whitfield Quest, 93-0194, 12046300, ECM-6, EMC6216, V07524ACD9, Traditions & Profile series stoves, Avalon, Austroflamm Breckwell, Merkle-Korff, National steel Crafters, Lennox Hearth 6216, Earth stove, Envirofire, Lopi, Pellet Master R7-RGM451, V08038AA09, 6216, CAR003, 6807, 4515UI-063, MOD 734, 4515UI-050 V003, HM-RGM451, 4515ui-63, 80488


*For a instructions on auger motor reversal click here*


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello

I really appreciate and respect all the auger motor advise and research that was done here. One thing I noticed is that ALL brands used in Englander pellet stoves have been upgraded over the years and of course not at the same time. The Gleason-Avery had a big advantage over the Merkle-Koriff for quite a while because of the G-A upgrades. Maybe it is due to the higher volume production of the MK motors, I do not know. There is a thread that shows a G-A motor posted by KingOfTheNorth that shows a sealed motor shaft but not a sealed shaft that turns the auger. See >
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/25-pdvc-auger-motor-overheating.24847/


Anyway I am trying to find the best continuous duty auger motor sealed everywhere possible on the Market today 03/2012.
The CSH auger motor in my previous post maybe it?

Here is more info on it from the source.
"Heavy Duty Strongest Available Design"
http://www.multiproducts.com/ac-gearmotors/ac-9000.htm

*Model 9000AC - AC Gearmotor*

Our most robust and cost-effective heavy-duty gearmotor offering an industry standard mounting allowing for easy retrofit into existing applications. Output shaft can exit from either side of the gearcase in addition to dual shaft extensions. The gearcase can handle a continuous torque rating up to 200 inlb. Available gear ratios allow output speeds ranging between 1 to 40 RPM.
Available AC voltages from 110 Volt through 240 Volt allow us to meet virtually any domestic, or international, single phase voltage requirement. Dual voltage and both 60 Hz and 50 Hz coils are available. The gearcase is made from sturdy die-cast zinc with extensive use of powdered metal gears. Cut steel gears and optional soft metal or nylon gearing for noise-sensitive applications is available. High quality oil-impregnated bronze sleeve bearings are standard with optional needle bearings available upon request. Large diameter idler pins help ensure long life. Output shaft diameters range from 3/8” through 1/2” with flats, keyways, threads, or square ends to meet your application needs.

*Model 9901-A*

*Item #:* 9901-A

Performance Data (Ref.)
Voltage 120 Volt 60 Hz
Rotation CCW
Idle Speed 1.3 RPM
Idle Amps 0.4
Rated Speed 1.0 RPM
Rated Torque 90 inlb
Stall Torque 200+ inlb
Stall Amps 0.45
Part Number Spec 9901-A
*Product Details*


Versatile, Standard Industry Mounting
Heavy Duty Zinc die-cast Housing
Common Industry Output Speed and Torque
Standard 3/8" Diameter Output Shaft with 1" Extension
High Temperature Spherical Bushings on Motor
Robust Output Flange Bearings in Gearcase
2 - 12" Long Motor Hook-up Wires
Heavy Duty Geartrain Design
Nylon High Speed Gear for Smooth Operation
Download Motor Specifications


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Apr 2, 2012)

You need to be concerned about more than just seals on those motors.

Some of them can strip their own gears, so things like the holy grail of high torque isn't always a good thing(tm).

Lots of luck in the search.  

Also pay close attention to what NEStoveOwner has said over the last few years.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 2, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> You need to be concerned about more than just seals on those motors.
> 
> Some of them can strip their own gears, so things like the holy grail of high torque isn't always a good thing(tm).
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Smokey
The motor above is made by multi-products and making motors since 1958. CSH Incorporated a big motor wholesaler, orders the motor using the best specs for pellet stoves and it is only $1.95 more than buying direct. A good combination since you do have to have the right parts in these gearbox motors for our stove auger application! So for $59.95 each it sounds like a winner for me!


Shipped/Billed On:
03/30/2012
Type:
Package
Weight:
7.00 lbs
*Shipment Progress*


What's This?
LocationDateLocal TimeActivity
Chelmsford, MA, United States 04/03/2012 10:59 A.M. Arrival Scan
Maumee, OH, United States 03/31/2012 4:40 A.M. Departure Scan
Maumee, OH, United States 03/30/2012 11:53 P.M. Arrival Scan
Lansing, MI, United States 03/30/2012 9:29 P.M. Departure Scan
  03/30/2012 7:36 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 03/30/2012 4:12 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello

 Ok, glad I ordered 2 new motors, because after switching the bottom and top auger motor the stove ran great only for 2 days. Today when I started the stove, it went thru the startup cycle and lit the pile of pellets in the wear grate fine after the augers feed them properly. Then after going to the heat cycle, the top auger would not turn and the fire was dying fast. I wiggled the top auger and found that the snag was gone since I fixed the knit line so the only thing that stopped it from turning was the pellets dropping into the top auger chute. So it seems that neither auger has enough torque to reliably run this stove and they BOTH do indeed need to be changed out!

New motors are due in Wednessday this week so we will see! Does this seem logical?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Again

Well the top and the bottom MK motors quit at different times. Kicking them got them started again but to me they are just not reliable enough.

So the brand new Multi-Product motors came in today. The bench test showed they were set to turn CCW like I asked. They were not silent but quiter. They may be good motors for the money but may not be the best motor for this job to be honest. See pics below

Anyway, I put them in and they have been running the stove well ever since. I do have the stove on 1 - 1 and the lower buttons set to 3 - 9 - 1 for the lowest heat out put that the shed can handle. This low setting is probably a good test for the new motors. I just wished the stove had Auto On/Off, just need a way to lite the pellets even with some ash. I wonder if Mike tried having the ignitor higher up to be more aboe the ash? Oh, well.


----------



## imacman (Apr 5, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> .....They may be good motors for the money but may not be the best motor for this job to be honest......


Just bought a Gleason-Avery off of a forum member....nice ball bearing top, huge stack. CW rotation (looking at output shaft side)......Can barely hear it run.

I think you missed the boat on these Don, just to save $. They can easily be reversed on the rotation.....all screws holding things together.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 5, 2012)

imacman said:


> Just bought a Gleason-Avery off of a forum member....nice ball bearing top bearing, huge stack. CW rotation (looking at output shaft side)......Can barely hear it run.
> 
> I think you missed the boat on these Don, just to save $. They can easily be reversed on the rotation.....all screws holding things together.


 
Hi Pete

Thanks for showing the pics, they do not look very much different. If mine last 5-10 years that is still good and they are quieter than the old ones.

If it was for my own stove, then I may have gone with the GAs but I was so turned off when the lady at GA said they had an agreement with ESW and would not guarentee they could be changed to CCWs !


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello

New Merkle-Korff Ind newer design Auger Motor for Pellet Stove - Hear how it sounds


Merkle-Koriff Industries
B4415 /B4415UI
P/N CU-047042
115v 60HZ 0.40 A
Z P Class "B"
ES3737 M SL10411

Same as this Merkle-Korff on the England Stove Works Web Site
http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/10-CDV_Parts.html

*CU-047042 2.4 RPM Motor (4 lbs. each)*
*$130.98 *
2.4 rpm auger ('feed') motor for our Multi-Fuel unit - models with 10-CPM, 49-SHCPM, 49-SHCPML or 49-TRCPM in the model number.
ALSO is the auger ('feed') motor for the pellet utility furnace (models with "PUF" in model number) AND the Pellet Auxiliary Heater (models with 25-PAH, 55-SHPAH, 55-SHPAHL or 55-TRPAH in the model number).
ALSO is the stirrer motor (turns the stirrer) for the Corn Stove - model numbers 10-CDV, 49-SHC22 or 49-TRC22.


----------

